# Guilty Pleasures - You know you have them



## Bam_Bams (Aug 27, 2017)

Guilty pleasures.

And I for one, am in no place to judge...

They can be as daggy as you like.

Heaven knows I have a few!
I'll start then...

Dancing with the stars.
I don't know what it is, but I really, and very secretly, enjoy watching that.
Maybe its coz i've worked on dance shows and tv shows, so i understand the amount of technical work that goes in... blah, blah, blah

ok, ok, i'll just own it.  I love watching Dancing with the Stars
What can I say...

Your turn...


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 27, 2017)

I for one really, really, really like Can't Sleep Love. Also it was made by an Acapella group, so they had to work harder to get beats and such. No instruments.
I also just like looking at pictures of otters sitting down. Google it, you will smile a bit. 

Edit: Google your first name and add The Hedgehog. You will be stunned, and appalled.  Someone said he got a NSFW picture when he did that...


----------



## Dongding (Aug 27, 2017)

Gordon Ramses' Kitchen Nightmares and Battlebots.


----------



## Augmented Husky (Aug 27, 2017)

Hmmmm,......playing a racing game with a super expensive car like a Lamborghini Aventador....while listening to alternative like Absolution by Muse -activate cool pair of shades-

Ooo, that and finding videos of puppies that howl or do random cute stuff


----------



## Starbeak (Aug 27, 2017)

Watching some shows on Sprout (Toddler network) like Land Before Time, Ice Age, Arthur (not Archer teehee), a few BerenSTEIN Bears,  and a few Jungle Buddy episodes. There is one on there about anthro aviators too forgot the name of it lol.

Another GP of mine is listening to parody songs about pop culture and fandoms. Others would be silly-bonkers-kiddy tunes like "Tiger Boo, Crazy Frog, Holly Dolly, Parappa the Rappa, Snuggle Bunny, Annoying Orange and Gummibar". There are tons more like that as well...

Browsing furry art.

Do not judge, thanks much =D


----------



## ellaerna (Aug 27, 2017)

Shitty harem anime (reverse and otherwise). 
America's Next Top Model. Tyra gets crazier every season, but I just can't stop watching.
Children's cartoons.


----------



## Royn (Aug 27, 2017)

Listning to liquid drum n bass, and trance.  If we ever met in person youd understand fully why its a "guilty pleasure".


----------



## GreenZone (Aug 27, 2017)

Bam_Bams said:


> Guilty pleasures.



yeah, i mean we're all on a furry forum....


----------



## Pipistrele (Aug 27, 2017)

Monster Musume. A total harem trash that's not ashamed to be a total harem trash, and even more so, actually excels at it. If you look for ecchi series that plays all the tropes and cliches in so outlandishly over-the-top manner that it becomes a harem parody without actively trying to be one, you'll love Monster Musume a lot. I'm not even into the genre, but I'm a freaking fan.
Aside of that, Postal 2, but I wouldn't consider that guilty pleasure, this game is genuinely ingenious.


----------



## Simo (Aug 27, 2017)

I enjoy watching the old TV show, 'Golden Girls'


----------



## Arcturus Maple (Aug 27, 2017)

Teen Titans, Dan vs., Asobi ni Iku Yo, Scooby Doo, The Adventures of Rocky and Bullwinkle, Batman & Robin, Fritz the Cat, Playstation 1, yiff comics, dakimakuras, and eroge.
Well, that went downhill fast. I think Scooby Doo is the most guilty of those, though.


----------



## Simo (Aug 27, 2017)

Arcturus Maple said:


> Teen Titans, Dan vs., Asobi ni Iku Yo, Scooby Doo, The Adventures of Rocky and Bullwinkle, Batman & Robin, Fritz the Cat, Playstation 1, yiff comics, dakimakuras, and eroge.
> Well, that went downhill fast. I think Scooby Doo is the most guilty of those, though.



Ah, I love Teen Titans, and have no guilt! (the 2003-3007 series)

Now I'm gonna dig out my DVD set...


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 27, 2017)

i love watching the cringiest fursuit and furry blog videos on YouTube. Dance competitions, con tours, fursuit parkour, etc. JUST to laugh. i don't find anything else entertaining about them. They're not fascinating, they're not interesting, they're not inspiring (in that they make me want a fursuit), they just make me laugh hysterically. Creepers at conventions, furmeets in parks, weirdos wandering at the mall, the cringier the better.

Okay, maybe SOME videos are legit cute and make me squeal at my screen but for the most part it's just, "Haa-haaa! Look at the freaks!".


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 27, 2017)

My guilty pleasures have guilty pleasures.


----------



## GreenZone (Aug 27, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i love watching the cringiest fursuit and furry blog videos on YouTube.



actually this my thing is this


----------



## Amiir (Aug 27, 2017)

You don't wanna know, it's some pretty fucked up shit. Once I even looked up ladybug pics that's how hardcore I am


----------



## Sagt (Aug 27, 2017)

Watching cartoons whose intended audience is children and young teens. I'm currently watching a 90s xmen cartoon, though I usually see newer shows like The Amazing World of Gumball, Steven Universe and Gravity Falls. I'm pretty sure that this isn't that uncommon within the fandom though.


----------



## YukiKoyuki (Aug 27, 2017)

y'all are tame, my guilty pleasure is some deep web shit. i love it when i get on a rabbit hole of fucked up crap that would scar the living daylights out of my parents.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 28, 2017)

I have another one.

Speed Racer. For whatever reason the ending really moves me.


----------



## Austin Silver (Aug 28, 2017)

Starting fires?
I am a sucker for beautiful music...
But what do I do for pleasure that other people don't....I jer...uh....no....
Probably just stalk people I have a crush on because I'm to cowardly to say anything to their face...or to them period.


----------



## Coryn Asur (Aug 28, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i love watching the cringiest fursuit and furry blog videos on YouTube.


Oh no me too.  There are so many cringe compilations I've watched in the past, including ones about bronies and Undertale and stuff.


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 30, 2017)

Games. So much games.


----------



## Austin Silver (Aug 30, 2017)

jtrekkie said:


> Games. So much games.


What kind of games


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 30, 2017)

intentionally (?) bad music. Especially when accompanied by nonsensical cartoons animated by closeted diaper furries on the internet.
( i used to play this on repeat in the car and sing it loudly )





Also, bad improv.


----------



## EmpressCiela (Aug 30, 2017)

Nikki Minaj and her videos. Kinda odd considering my usual tastes, but just.....damn. That and watching NSFW artists on Picarto.tv


----------



## Junkerfox (Aug 30, 2017)

JamesOtters said:


> Edit: Google your first name and add The Hedgehog. You will be stunned, and appalled.  Someone said he got a NSFW picture when he did that...






ABSOLUTELY DISGUSTING


----------



## EmpressCiela (Aug 30, 2017)

Junkerfox said:


> View attachment 21283
> ABSOLUTELY DISGUSTING


NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO BURN IT!!!!!!!


----------



## Dongding (Aug 30, 2017)

Plus31, you watch Shmorky eh? >:3


----------



## Yvvki (Aug 30, 2017)

Hmmm I sometimes watch really obscure things on youtube.... But ive shown you a few of those already... hmmmm....

OH! I love bad puns.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 30, 2017)

Dongding said:


> Plus31, you watch Shmorky eh? >:3


i love Shmorky! i used to be a regular on SomethingAwful.


----------



## Cyco-Dude (Aug 30, 2017)

midnight snacks! :>


----------



## Austin Silver (Aug 30, 2017)

Cyco-Dude said:


> midnight snacks! :>


Midnight snacks at 6am?? I guess it depends on where you are.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 30, 2017)

i enjoy watching others play video games more than playing them myself.


----------



## Pipistrele (Aug 30, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i love Shmorky! i used to be a regular on SomethingAwful.


He kinda went nuts during last couple of years or so, which is a shame.
Speaking of people who went nuts, another pick of mine is examining lolcows. I mean, reading something like CWCki (a wikia about Chris Chan) is fascinating in itself - true story of a person who fails at everything, to the point of getting an entire fanbase of people who are amazed by him being unable to do at least something right.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 30, 2017)

Yeah man. We ought to open that fucker up when he goes and study him. He's amazing.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 30, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> He kinda went nuts during last couple of years or so, which is a shame.


How so? i haven't paid much attention since he got booted from SomethingAwful and Lowtax's Gaming Garbage.
i heard his wife went sorta bonkers on him, he got called out on his fetish (which was NO SECRET to begin with) and a bunch of close friends turned on him and claimed he was a practicing pedo. Don't know how much truth there really is to that considering the sources and that "pedo" is to "pervert" as "nazi" is to "human" so didn't pay it much mind. As much as i'd like to know for sure what went down, i couldn't seem to nail down a reliable breakdown before i just got depressed and quit searching for answers.

*On topic:* i LOVE internet culture documentaries.






@Dongding


----------



## Dongding (Aug 30, 2017)

!! Thank you. I was going to browse the wiki article on him but it kept redirecting me on mobile. It's not worth checking out in my free time but I'm going to watch that today at work!


----------



## Simo (Aug 30, 2017)

Rebecca Black's song, "Friday", which I always liked in a more or less un-ironic way :v


----------



## Junkerfox (Aug 30, 2017)

The dark cringy shit on youtube


----------



## bohrium (Aug 30, 2017)

i listen to the dance pop radio station on pandora ALL the time. it plays early 2000s stuff like die young, bad romance, apple bottom jeans, usher, stuff like that.


----------



## Scorpen (Aug 31, 2017)

Blast dance pop music and dance around the house when no one else is home... wearing a tail/feet paws.


----------



## annethecatdetective (Aug 31, 2017)

I'd say ice cream, but I don't feel guilty about ice cream. 

Mystery Diners, though. One time when the house was empty, I put an entire pumpkin spice bath bomb into my little foot soaking tub, made myself a fancy coffee, and put on maybe an hour, hour and a half of Mystery Diners on Netflix. That's about as trashy as my TV tastes go, and no one else is into it the way I am so I almost always wind up watching it in the middle of the night (which is when they sometimes rerun it anyway).


----------



## Neuma (Sep 1, 2017)

I make terrible puns and just seeing the dead look in their eyes..Mmmm Feels good.


----------



## Vern-the-Fox (Sep 1, 2017)

My guilty pleasure...not doing anything


----------



## kuro.glitterz (Sep 1, 2017)

Taylor Swift music and really bad manga- currently reading one called My Monster Secret- its really garbage...


----------



## Inkblooded (Sep 3, 2017)

Second Life.
It's a hell hole.
The community is awful.
Logging on seems to be an open invite to someone asking me to be their "Submissive."
There are weird sex places everywhere.
But I like making pretty avatars and open world games :<


----------



## Scales42 (Sep 3, 2017)

Well....
I like to watch old school comedies from the 60s with Doris Day or Rock Hudson. 

_ ...Forgive me father for I have sinned... _


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Sep 4, 2017)

My guilty pleasure is pleasuring myself guiltily.


----------



## MissLizzyLizard (Sep 4, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> Second Life.
> It's a hell hole.
> The community is awful.
> Logging on seems to be an open invite to someone asking me to be their "Submissive."
> ...


My guilty pleasure is that I go on SL and enjoy all of this ♥


----------



## fallout19980 (Sep 4, 2017)

blasting metal music to annoy my pothead neighbors.


----------



## Simo (Sep 4, 2017)

Scales42 said:


> Well....
> I like to watch old school comedies from the 60s with Doris Day or Rock Hudson.
> 
> _ ...Forgive me father for I have sinned... _



OMG, I've also had similar binges of Doris Day. And the ones with both of them are even better!


----------



## Scales42 (Sep 4, 2017)

Simo said:


> OMG, I've also had similar binges of Doris Day. And the ones with both of them are even better!



Now I feel less weird


----------



## Zevwen (Sep 5, 2017)

I don't see why you guys need to know that! 

Nah, but I do secretly enjoy 'edgy bands' even though I'll deny it if anyone asks me inrl.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 5, 2017)

I guess my "guilty pleasure" would be watching YouTubers (like Mr. Enter and PhantomStrider) pick apart cartoons, typically for children. That, and I usually game on a PS2, which isn't really new or really old enough to be considered "retro cool".


----------



## Aziri (Sep 5, 2017)

Eating the last of something. I feel like an evil villain knowing I just took the last slice of pizza, or the last donuts >;3


----------



## Austin Silver (Sep 5, 2017)

Aziri said:


> Eating the last of something. I feel like an evil villain knowing I just took the last slice of pizza, or the last donuts >;3


I always leave the last of something...arguably more evil.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Sep 5, 2017)

Dancing and chanting maori hakas... or trying to anyway.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 5, 2017)

It's not a pleasure these days but in middle school/early high school when I was a loser with no friends and bored, I couldnt find any books to read, so.....I read the twilight series. I wanted to read it because it was pretty hyped or whatever and I didnt know of anything else at the time that was at my school library.


Other obnoxious pleasure include things on the disney channel, suite life of zack and cody and Wizards of Waverly place were kinda decent, dammit :C


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 5, 2017)

Zevwen said:


> Nah, but I do secretly enjoy 'edgy bands' even though I'll deny it if anyone asks me inrl.



Edgy bands are pretty great, what are we talking about here? I know falling in reverse, pierce the veil, sleeping with sirens, black veil brides, and all those in a similiar vein probably fall under the  teen "edge" category and I listen to that shit


----------



## Zevwen (Sep 5, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Edgy bands are pretty great, what are we talking about here? I know falling in reverse, pierce the veil, sleeping with sirens, black veil brides, and all those in a similiar vein probably fall under the  teen "edge" category and I listen to that shit


Haha I've only recently getting back into this genre of music tbh. I'm still a huge EDM junkee, but the main bands I've been listening to have been otherwise, linkin park, written by wolves (idk if you'd consider their music as edgy, but it's good af lol), skillet, and falling in reverse.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 6, 2017)

Zevwen said:


> Haha I've only recently getting back into this genre of music tbh. I'm still a huge EDM junkee, but the main bands I've been listening to have been otherwise, linkin park, written by wolves (idk if you'd consider their music as edgy, but it's good af lol), skillet, and falling in reverse.



Haha, yep...love those. Haven't heard of written by wolves though but it is about wolves so I automatically need to look into it

(I should check out the EDM scene to I only have interest in a few electronic songs here and there)


----------



## Zevwen (Sep 6, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Haha, yep...love those. Haven't heard of written by wolves though but it is about wolves so I automatically need to look into it
> 
> (I should check out the EDM scene to I only have interest in a few electronic songs here and there)


There's a YouTube channel called Diversity that usually uploads some really good EDM songs. One of my favorites would probably be Ice Breaker.


----------



## AustinB (Sep 6, 2017)

I don't really have any guilty pleasures, honestly. I'm a normal normington. :/


Well, I'm far from normal in general, but in terms of guilty pleasures, not really.


----------



## Zevwen (Sep 6, 2017)

AustinB said:


> I don't really have any guilty pleasures, honestly. I'm a normal normington. :/
> 
> 
> Well, I'm far from normal in general, but in terms of guilty pleasures, not really.


That's a lie and you know it! You take pleasure in making Magic players die inside from your profile picture!!!


----------



## AustinB (Sep 6, 2017)

Zevwen said:


> That's a lie and you know it! You take pleasure in making Magic players die inside from your profile picture!!!


H-how did you find out????????


----------



## meeka (Sep 6, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i love watching the cringiest fursuit and furry blog videos on YouTube. Dance competitions, con tours, fursuit parkour, etc. JUST to laugh. i don't find anything else entertaining about them. They're not fascinating, they're not interesting, they're not inspiring (in that they make me want a fursuit), they just make me laugh hysterically. Creepers at conventions, furmeets in parks, weirdos wandering at the mall, the cringier the better.
> 
> Okay, maybe SOME videos are legit cute and make me squeal at my screen but for the most part it's just, "Haa-haaa! Look at the freaks!".


Ha, same! I follow horrificfursuits on Tumblr, because not only do they showcase horribly made fursuits, and toxic people in the fandom, but how to avoid making trashy suits (plus how to maintain the ones you have), how to avoid the toxic people, and learn lessons from their actions/mistakes.


----------



## Zevwen (Sep 6, 2017)

AustinB said:


> H-how did you find out????????


Hmm, I wonder... You're such a monster! 

(hopefully it's obvious I'm just kidding around)


----------



## Austin Silver (Sep 6, 2017)

AustinB said:


> I don't really have any guilty pleasures, honestly. I'm a normal normington. :/
> 
> 
> Well, I'm far from normal in general, but in terms of guilty pleasures, not really.


OMG ANOTHER ONE!


----------



## Dathamier (Sep 6, 2017)

I uh... Well I have a few. To name the least taboo though
1. Pissing off people with a clear lack of mental alacrity (It's like I know they're playing with them, and they can't figure out how to get out of it!)
2. Because I'm like this (one of those weirdos who identifies as a dragon), getting really draconic feeling late a night and kinda rolling and/or growling. Just having a good time really
3. Dancing, I know at some point I'm going to have to try out a dance comp, it's just there and I hate it (because I know I'm bad). I'll get good sometime though
4. Going back over the fandom's disasters, looking into the extreme fringes of the fandom, and generally learning about why we suck
5. Watching furry cringe. It's strangely addictive 
(Also brutally murdering things in my dreams. I tell people they're nightmares but I just like it)

I'm sure there's more I'm forgetting or something, but this is pretty comprehensive


----------



## AustinB (Sep 7, 2017)

Austin Silver said:


> OMG ANOTHER ONE!


HELLO BROTHER


----------



## Austin Silver (Sep 7, 2017)

AustinB said:


> HELLO BROTHER


HIIII!!!!


----------



## Simo (Sep 7, 2017)

Getting extra-large Slurpees at 7-11.

I feel silly carrying them. But once I get home, I have maybe 1/4, and then put the rest in the freezer so it gets to a better, harder less fluffy consistency, and then eat it with a spoon.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Sep 7, 2017)

Umm... I kinda sneak into my sisters room at night and steal her clothes out of the closet just so that I can wear them and have a fashion show in my room. I even wear the skirts. Now what makes this truly weird is the fact that I'm a boy... I also walk around my house wearing a fursuit tail...


----------



## Water Draco (Sep 10, 2017)

I would term guilty pleasure as being something that could be considered as potentially selfish.

You’re in a room with others and you have a bar of chocolate and you may be considered selfish if you sat in front of every one and eat the hole bar yourself without offering it around. Guilty pleasure maybe not but depending on the context it may just be plane rude.

On the other hand if you thought to yourself “I have a bar of chocolate that I want all to myself and I don’t want to share” and then go somewhere else to conceal the fact you have the bar and you’re going to eat it so the others could not see you. Then that would be a guilty pleasure.

So I look at the things I enjoy doing in my own time and I am unable to come up with anything that I would consider as a guilty pleasure. If someone shows a genuine interest in what it is that I am doing then I am more than happy to share.


----------



## Akartoshi (Sep 10, 2017)

I always procrastinate and abandon stuff half way through, sometimes I start writing stuff and stop halfway and


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Sep 10, 2017)

Akartoshi said:


> I always procrastinate and abandon stuff half way through, sometimes I start writing stuff and stop halfway and


Yeah, me too and I always


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 10, 2017)

Akartoshi said:


> I always procrastinate and abandon stuff half way through, sometimes I start writing stuff and stop halfway and


OMG! That's the story of my life! XD


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 16, 2017)

I know I shouldn't(due to my economy having much less room currently), but I love eating kebab plates, despite my economy not having much room for this shit anymore.

The plate in question:


----------



## Dongding (Sep 16, 2017)

It looks like someone knocked on the door so you looked out the peephole and it was Kebab.


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 16, 2017)

Dongding said:


> It looks like someone knocked on the door so you looked out the peephole and it was Kebab.


lel, ye. I forgot to remove the plastic protection cover from the phone, obscuring a little of the view. 

Like, "HOOLAH! KEBAB, MOTHERFUCKER!"


----------



## Mabus (Sep 16, 2017)

Too many


----------



## shapeless0ne (Sep 16, 2017)

one noun: dubstep.............


----------



## Frijolero (Sep 17, 2017)

Panic! At the Disco
My angsty teenage days are long gone but I find myself still listening to "a fever you can't sweat out"
Oh and Limp Bizkit, how I love/hate limp bizkit


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Sep 19, 2017)

Circus Peanut candy. The staler the better. The more like a styrofoam packing peanut the better. I don't know why. They are AWFUL for my digestion. BUT I CAN'T STOP.


----------



## Ginza (Sep 19, 2017)

Going on furry forums..


----------



## Wollymon (Sep 20, 2017)

Playing Roblox while listening to hip hop music and drinking mountain dew

the fact that we are furries is a guilty pleasure in itself, honestly


----------



## Yinyang (Sep 20, 2017)

I don't know about guilty pleasures but I'm really insistent when it comes to back rubs. Like, really insistent to the point where it's a problem and I can't stop myself. I always ask my friends for one, and when they refuse, I just force myself across their lap and wait.

So yeah I feel a little guilty,  but I can't stop. I love back rubs.


----------



## OnyxCancerian (Sep 20, 2017)

Steven Universe, Sailor Moon, Pokemon, Terraria, etc.


----------



## OnyxCancerian (Sep 20, 2017)

Oh yes. I'm also a D.Va main.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Sep 27, 2017)

I like being rubbed on the belly, I know that sounds sooo typical but I always have >///>


----------



## Crimcyan (Sep 27, 2017)

Running around in the dark and saying "I'm batman"


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Sep 28, 2017)

I've been on SpaceBattles for far too long. It's already gone _horribly wrong_.


Spoiler










Spoiler


----------



## Gavin the Dragon (Sep 28, 2017)

I like a lot of Nicki Minaj songs, especially "Super Bass" and "High School".


----------



## Simo (Oct 1, 2017)

Going to 7-11 late at night, and not caring how unhealthy what I get to eat and drink is!

Generally, I do a lot of cooking and try to eat pretty well...but there's those moments when the cheap thrills of the 7-11 feel so nice.


----------



## Ki3thrz (Oct 4, 2017)

Buying really cool notebooks. Not to use them, but just for the thought of having them.


----------



## defunct (Oct 4, 2017)

Trespassing. Especially in dangerous places and with high risk of getting caught.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 4, 2017)

Nastala said:


> Trespassing. Especially in dangerous places and with high risk of getting caught.


To take pictures? :3


----------



## Ki3thrz (Oct 4, 2017)

I use medicinal herbalism to optimize on biological functions. Specifically male enhancement.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 4, 2017)

Monster Java Mean Bean 

I'll literally take a different route to work in the morning, because I've depleted the gas station.


----------



## defunct (Oct 4, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> To take pictures? :3


I always try to when I can but it's more for fun than anything


----------



## Austin Silver (Oct 5, 2017)

Nastala said:


> Trespassing. Especially in dangerous places and with high risk of getting caught.


Dang, I love doing that!!  Got caught by security in the last round.  I'm just there for the photo ops, not to vandalize, deal, or murder


----------



## Simo (Oct 5, 2017)

Valium.


----------

